# Tracking For Speedservices.co.za



## Tom (16/1/14)

Have you guys noticed this as well:

Whenever I want to check tracking on http://speedservices.co.za/ it just loads and loads and loads. hitting a few times stop and refresh until, with a bit of luck it seems, it works. 

I noticed that already on the last few occasions. I just tried loading it in Chrome....same same. Is that because it is from SA Post Office? Slow-go as it is at their counters?


----------



## TylerD (16/1/14)

Tom said:


> Have you guys noticed this as well:
> 
> Whenever I want to check tracking on http://speedservices.co.za/ it just loads and loads and loads. hitting a few times stop and refresh until, with a bit of luck it seems, it works.
> 
> I noticed that already on the last few occasions. I just tried loading it in Chrome....same same. Is that because it is from SA Post Office? Slow-go as it is at their counters?


Jip, they suck. Service is fast, but the tracking suck. It also doesn't show that it is actually at the final destination.


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

i am refreshing now for the past 15 minutes....got at least to the page to enter the number, now it is loading that one forever. This is very LoTec.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

giving up now....will just trek to the post office in the morning, and stand in their queue.


----------



## TylerD (16/1/14)

Try this Tom
http://www.parceltrack.co.za/


----------



## Riaz (16/1/14)

howsit Tom

try using this website, maybe it helps:

http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Try this Tom
> http://www.parceltrack.co.za/


this one worked with lightning speed to show me at least: ........ "not found"


----------



## TylerD (16/1/14)

Tom said:


> this one worked with lightning speed to show me at least: ........ "not found"


Oi!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (17/1/14)

I use www.17track.net


----------

